# Carbon vs Skimmer



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I started to use Phosban reactor to run carbon ib the sump and skimmer produces black milky stuff which even does not have a smell of the crap as usual.

I am using Maxi Jet 400 as recommended in the manual and inlet of the jet is in the chamber next to the skimmer.
I do not see any granules get out from the reactor and water is clear as always.
It is never happened when I was using carbon in the bag just sitting in the flow. For sure Phosban works more efficient, but any suggestions how to fix this problem

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The Skimmer is just pulling the carbon silt out of the water. Thats all.
Using higher quality carbon, and/or more thoroughly rinsing the carbon more will reduce it.
It's not really a problem for you, the skimmer's already solved it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> The Skimmer is just pulling the carbon silt out of the water. Thats all.
> It's not really a problem for you, the skimmer's already solved it.


Sorry, but I do not get it, because I do not see that it pulls crap out of water. NO smell and no ususal substance

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

sig said:


> Sorry, but I do not get it, because I do not see that it pulls crap out of water. NO smell and no ususal substance


I believe what he is suggesting is that a fine dust off of the charcoal has entered your tank and the skimmer is catching it. Using the 2 fishies phosban reactor might contribute to that as well. It is an upflow reactor and with a decent powerhead it may become at least partially fluidized causing the carbon particles to rub together releasing even more black dust.

Just a guess on my part as I have not used charcoal in a 2 fishies reactor.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

wildexpressions said:


> I believe what he is suggesting is that a fine dust off of the charcoal has entered your tank and the skimmer is catching it. Using the 2 fishies phosban reactor might contribute to that as well. It is an upflow reactor and with a decent powerhead it may become at least partially fluidized causing the carbon particles to rub together releasing even more black dust.
> 
> Just a guess on my part as I have not used charcoal in a 2 fishies reactor.


Exactly my guess. Good point, theres likely more pressure on the media in a reactor than in a bag in open flow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Exactly my guess. Good point, theres likely more pressure on the media in a reactor than in a bag in open flow.


Agree that there is more pressure. Will switch again to the bag. Thanks guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sig said:


> Agree that there is more pressure. Will switch again to the bag. Thanks guys


You could just slow the flow through the reactor. The reactor will be substantially more effective in helping the carbon do it's purpose, than a bag in flow. It's new to your setup, probably just requires some tweeking.

In theory it's possible that skimmer will return to normal function (skimming crap) after the carbon silt is out, but it could happen again every time you replace the carbon, and it would happen if the carbon is left too long- as after time it disolves.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks Will. I have very high flow in the sump (due to the powerfull pump and around 13' high between tank and the sump) and if will run reactor with reduced flow, It will be the same as the flow where the bag is currently located

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

